# Should I be worried about Cooper's panting?



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I first noticed Cooper panting like this last summer. Today it was only 70 degrees outside and I let the boys play for about 30 minutes. Their play consists of hard RLH, then finding the closest shade, preferrably with a mud puddle. Rest for a minute or two, the RLH again.

I've attached aseries of short videos of Cooper more than 30 minutes after we came back inside. He was still panting, with his head wobbling like a bobble-head. That's what worries me the most. Should I be worried?

I will tell you, he's a mess. He has oak tree pollen hanging in his beard and green feet. lol All of the clips are short because he kept moving to avoid the camera. One of the clips you see him pat his foot for me to pet him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Have you talked to your vet? Has Cooper's heart been checked? I think he may be in need of a physical just to put your mind at ease. How warm is your home? He looks like he just can't cool down. I'm sure he has free access to water, but he sure made me thirsty watching him pant like that. Poor guy.

I wish I knew what to tell you, but I think this is best left to his veterinarian or someone who can identify why he is panting so hard so much later.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for responding Kimberly. The house is cool and I put fresh water out when they came back in the house. 

I've been letting his hair grow out during the winter. I wonder if I should keep him in a puppy cut? The debate is strong about whether his hair keeps him cooler or hotter. He panted just as hard last summer when he had a really short puppy cut. 

I asked the vet about this last year, but he just said some dogs pant harder than others. I had them do a heart worm test just to make sure and they drew blood work, but didn't find anything. I think I may take the videos in and let him look at them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm thinking a physical is a good idea and I'd show the video to the vet too. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It can also be a sign of stress. But first get a vet to check things out. Here is an article on panting. http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/dog-panting.html The video didn't work for me. If panting is related to stress, often the tongue will be cupped at the tip as opposed to laying limp and relaxed.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've never heard of that Dave. That's really interesting. In the videos, Max's tongue is basically hanging straight with an ever-so-slight spoon effect at the bottom, but not enough that I would have noticed without trying to scrutinize because of your comment. I'd daresay it is flat for the most part.

Since you already asked your vet about this, it is probably nothing. I do know that some of my Havs have panted much harder than others, but I was a bit surprised at how hard Cooper was panting a half hour after his playtime.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh I wish I knew - I must say however the little paw tapping for a pet is really cute. He was obviously happy for you to be petting him. He seemed to relax nicely at that point.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I've never heard of that Dave. That's really interesting. In the videos, Max's tongue is basically hanging straight with an ever-so-slight spoon effect at the bottom, but not enough that I would have noticed without trying to scrutinize because of your comment. I'd daresay it is flat for the most part.
> 
> Since you already asked your vet about this, it is probably nothing. I do know that some of my Havs have panted much harder than others, but I was a bit surprised at how hard Cooper was panting a half hour after his playtime.


OK ,the video finally worked a bit and then stopped. He is shaking a bit too which might be a stress indicator, I would get him checked out.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. I think he looks stressed, too. Not from his surroundings, but from his inability to catch his breath. He gasps every once in awhile and licks his chops. It stesses me to watch him!

He does pant when he is stressed, for instance, he hates car rides. He pants, drools and sometimes throws up. During that pant, he does cup his tongue, like you described.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janan, he does look like he can't get cool. In the video where he paws for attention (adorable Jasper does this too) It looks like he has a blue spot on his tongue...is that just lighting? 

I hope the Vet can set your mind to ease again. I know Jasper pants like that summer and winter if he has to go do his biz and we ignore him. So I do know stress can cause panting. But what would Cooper be stressed about?

Keep us posted.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Missy, that blue spot is always on his tongue. Does that indicate anything? I've always wondered.

Dave, that head wobble is really worrisome. Last year, I decided it was onset of heat stroke, so I limited his outside time to about 10 minutes. But today it was 70 degrees with a brisk breeze!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

You know, it must be related to heat, though. Because I've been letting the boys run and play all winter and he hasn't reacted this way until the weather warmed up.

How can I keep him cool? I remember when we had our black lab, I would tie those gel neck scarves around his neck to keep him cooler.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Janan , check out his mouth and tongue. Missy mentioned posible blue tongue.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Has the vet noticed the blue on his tongue. ?


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

it isn't just the blue spot on the tongue that concerns me.....
maybe it is the lighting, but his tongue in general looks a little dusky to me.. 
does he ever stagger or act dizzy or cough?? 
i agree that a trip to the vet is in order.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Here's a recent picture of Cooper and you can see the blue spot on his tongue.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

has your vet seen this. ?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't think so. Do you know what it may indicate?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would take him in . Get it checked out.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I will.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I cool my boys down with ice cubes. They love them. I hope that's alright. Good luck with Cooper. He's simply adorable! He looks a lot like my Watson.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janan, if it has always been there, I wouldn't worry too much. there are all sorts of veins in a dogs (humans too) tongues and it could just be coloring from a vein. a bunch of possibilities come up when you google, but none of us are vets. But for your own peace of mind I would take him to the vet.

Here is one very broad list of possibilities. Please let us know what the vet says.

http://www.dogchannel.com/dog-health/dog-medical-conditions/dogs-gums-tongue-look-odd.aspx


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, Missy. Funny, the picture of Cooper's tongue almost looks like your avitar!

The spot has been on his tongue since I got him and it hasn't changed in size or shape.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes! Cooper and Jasper could be in the look alike's thread. I really think you should check it out...but Cooper looks like a very happy Neezer in those videos


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

That looks like some serious panting to me! The only time I have seen Beamer do that is when we go for a long summer walk when its hot out. (he never seems to pant while walking, only when we get home) And during thunderstorms.

I would take him to the vet.. that head wobble is kinda scary to...

Ryan


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There was a period of time when Bailey was panting a lot too. He was doing it in the winter so I knew it couldn't be heat related. It did seem, in his case, to be stress related. After awhile it stopped though but it is disturbing.

I'm sending calming, healing vibes to Cooper -- just in case.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I just got home and saw your videos... I'd be worried. At least until I could show the vet, (and possibly a second vet,) and have him/them explain it to me that there was no problem. That head wobble is pretty scary looking to me. Please let us know what the vet says. 

Max is a very handsome, sweet looking fellow!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Smarty is panting a lot lately. We noticed it when she returned from the trainer Saturday which could have been stress but our weather has gone for cold to hot very fast and the pollen count is at record high levels. She had a vet check yesterday and he said everything seemed normal but for us to keep a watchful eye on her to see if it continues, he also said she is carrying a little too much weight for a full coated dog with our weather. 

Hopefully Cooper's panting is nothing to worry about but please keep us posted.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just wanted to check on Cooper today.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Janan, 
I just saw your video... He looks really stressed out to me. I have never seen a dog pant as much. And the one where he tries to reach to you seems like he almost doesn't have the strength to reach out completely or even move. 

Hope everything is okay and that you've had a visit with the vet.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I wasn't home most of the day today, but will call the vet tomorrow. It was a lot cooler today, so that was good.

Thank you guys for caring so much. I can't wait to have my worries put to an end. 

The way Cooper is romping on Max right now, I would say he is fine. lol Max would agree.


----------

